# Guang Yang



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Anybody know what happened to Guang Yang?

I just finished reading Fortissimo, by William Murray, and the guy is a passionate opera fan. In an environment in which most opera reviewing makes you wonder whether the author EVER loved opera, that's a welcome relief. And he's real high on a number of singers. He puts Natalie Dessay's Lucia with the best operatic experiences he's ever had, which is welcome news to me; he says Quinn Kelsey is destined for a brilliant career, and we can see that happening; and he says Guang Yang is going to be great. But what has happened to her?

The book was published in 2006. The most recent Operabase info on her is from 2010-11. The singer has, apparently, just dropped out of sight. Anybody know anything?


----------

